# Tampiqueña passed 3,000 when we were asleep!



## alacant

AMIGA BEATRIZ

COMO PODIAMOS OLVIDAR DE FELICITARTE POR TU SABIDURIA Y SIMPATIA.

AQUÍ ADJUNTO BESOS DE MIS GATOS PARA TUS PERROS​ 





Y ABRAZOTES ENORMES MÍOS, the seagull


----------



## UVA-Q

Wowwww!!!! Gracias Bety!!!! Un paseito para festejar y ver los lagartos e iguanas!!! 






Muchas gracias por compartir con nosotros aportaciones tan maravillosas, llenas siempre de buen humor.
Un cariñoso abrazo!!!!!!


----------



## polli

BETTY /TAMPI
MUUUUCHAS FELICITACIONES!!!!​ 
*gracias por tus 3000 aportes pero sobre todo por tu amistad*​ 
*esta va a ser una excelente ocasión para que festejemos entre amigos, traigo algo para **tomar*
*y por si hay que traer invitados traje a uno de nuestros favoritos *(insistió mucho para venir)
Hugh​
Besos​


----------



## Tampiqueña

_*¡Chicas son maravillosas! *_​ 
*Janice* ¡Eres increíble! Muchas gracias por este precioso regalo . Estoy segura que cuando se conozcan nuestros "bebés" van a acabar así, tan amigos como nosotras . Te mando muchos besotes y abrazotes.

_*Uvita*_, gracias por tus palabras tan lindas. Por acá te esperamos con tu familia para disfrutar la playa. Nuestros cocodrilos se llaman Juancho y Rosita (pero se multiplicaron como conejos ), viven en esta laguna. También podemos ir a la laguna del Chairel (para ver a las iguanas).

_*Polli-Pau*_ ¡Trajiste a "nuestro" Hugh!  Vamos a tener que ponernos de acuerdo para compartirlo un rato cada una . Y ahora a brindar con tu regalo por nuestra amistad. ¡Te mando muchos abrazos! (Tu chiste del loro me dejó así  jajajaja).

_*¡Gracias chicas, de verdad son maravillosas! Me alegraron el día.*_


----------



## ERASMO_GALENO

¡Hey Beatriz!

Había que dar el toque masculino, así que aquí estoy para desearte miles de felicidades, y aquí va una... ¡felicidades! Espero que pases un excelente día de la Amistad y el Amor por allá (¿o es que no celebran San Valentín?... espero que sí) y que sigas como hasta ahora aportando y ayudándonos a todos...

¡Un fuerte abrazo!

Erasmo.


----------



## Tampiqueña

_*¡Hola Erasmo!*_

Los caballeros como tú siempre son bienvenidos . ¡Gracias por la felicitación! Sí, el 14 de febrero celebramos el día de la Amistad y el Amor . Por lo pronto cuenta con un abrazote mío con mucho cariño. 

Sinceramente soy yo la que está agradecida con todos ustedes por su ayuda, su paciencia, su amabilidad y por dedicarme palabras tan bonitas (aunque no me las merezca ).

_*¡Gracias!*_


----------



## Kibramoa

Comadrita, 
Siempre es un gusto felicitarte y saludarte.
Para acompaňar el vinito de Polli, aquí traigo estos regalitos. 
Por otros 3,000 más.
​


----------



## Tampiqueña

_*¡Comadrita! *_

¡Muchas gracias! Las flores son una preciosidad, la comida se ve rica pero el tercer regalo no sé ni cómo empezar a agradecértelo . Estoy llorando de risa, este asunto se pone cada vez más interesante.

Definitivamente eres la reina de los links . Y ahora si me disculpas, tengo que atender a los muchachos .

¡Besotes y abrazotes!


----------



## Fernita

Queridísima Tampi/Beatriz: como siempre te veo posteando con tanta exactitud y por todos lados, creo que tus 3000 posts valen más del triple!!!

Es un enorme placer compartir con vos tantos hilos y por qué no decirlo, poder disfrutar de ellos encontrando la forma de ayudar, aprender y reírnos un poco de los disparates que a veces cometemos y vemos. 

Te mando 3000 besos y abrazos con todo mi cariño y si ves al "mamut" por ahí, decile que *sí.* 

Desde Buenos Aires siendo las 3:55, tiempo fresco y preciosa noche, me voy a descansar feliz de haberte saludado y de no llegar tarde a la fiesta, como de costumbre.

¡Te deseo todo lo mejor del mundo!
Bueno, no pude evitar que este invitado viniera. *Miralo* y te trajimos esto.
Fernita.


----------



## Tampiqueña

_*¡Muchas gracias Fernita!*_

Tus palabras son muy valiosas para mí, sabes que te admiro mucho. Nueve de cada diez veces que coincidimos, sólo participo diciendo: Estoy de acuerdo con Fernita . Espero de todo corazón haber podido ayudar a otros aunque sea la décima parte de todo lo que me han ayudado ustedes a mí.

Ojalá salga un "mamut" por ahí muy pronto (o aunque sea una lagartija patona para que pueda pisar a los despistados ). Pero no me puedo quejar, leyendo las ocurrencias de ustedes en los hilos "sugerentes" tengo para rato . Me hacen reír hasta llorar.

¡Abrazotes y besotes queridísima Fernita! 

Nota: ¡Ya ví el link! Jajajaja ¡Qué honor! A esconder los pies señores y señoritas Jajajaja (¿Preparados para las interjecciones deidistas?). Y muchas gracias por las flores, son hermosas


----------



## fsabroso

Tampiqueña said:


> tengo que atender a los muchachos .



Te refieres a mi, cierto? 

_Tampi!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Felicitaciones Beatriz por tus 3 mil participaciones brindando tu ayuda , recibe mi agradecimiento y muchos cariños.

 Gracias por estar con nosotros!_


----------



## Tampiqueña

fsabroso said:


> _Tampi!!!!!!!!!!!!!!_
> 
> _Felicitaciones Beatriz por tus 3 mil participaciones brindando tu ayuda , recibe mi agradecimiento y muchos cariños._
> 
> _Gracias por estar con nosotros!_


 
*¡Muchas gracias Gurú!* 

¡Qué flores tan lindas! Pero la que debe agradecerte soy yo , eres la personificación de la caballería para mí, siempre llegando al rescate en las traducciones de Medicina (y hasta en las traducciones técnicas ). 

Eres un ejemplo de integridad en el foro, como moderador y como persona. 

¡Te mando un abrazo enorme con todo mi respeto y cariño! Gracias por tu felicitación, procuraré ayudar siempre que pueda.

Nota: ¡Por supuesto! Me refiero a tí, a Erasmo (ustedes ocupan los primeros lugares ) y en mucho menor medida a Hugh y Patrick.


----------



## alexacohen

Hola, preciosa,

No me quiero perder tu fiesta, también traigo acompañante, aunque ya hayan llegado Erasmo, Fsabroso, Hugh y Patrick, éste no está de más.

A ver si me sale el link, que estas cosas se le dan bien a Kibramoa pero a mí muy mal.

Felicidades, querida Tampi.


----------



## Tampiqueña

_*¡¡¡Ale sí veo a George (estás hecha una fiera para los links )!!!!*_

Esto es muuucho mejor que abrir regalos de Navidad y de cumpleaños juntos . Tantos hombres guapos por aquí y yo en estas fachas . 

Gracias Ale, te quiero muchísimo, me encantan tus chistes (me acuerdo del enano con el martillo en el avión y me sigue dando risa) y platicar contigo de madrugada (son las 2:30 a.m. tiempo de México).

¡Miles de abrazos! 

P.D. Erasmo, Fsabroso, Hugh, Patrick y George, ¡Niñas pónganse listas! Pero a hacer fila detrás de mí que soy la festejada


----------



## Antpax

Muchas Felicidades mi querida Tampi. 3.000 ya, la chica más rápida al sur del Río Grande .

Un abrazo muy fuerte para mi querida (y trasnochadora) amiga. 3.000 posts y todos estupendos, eso no es nada fácil, sólo está al alcance de gente cojonuda como tú.

Como es habitual traigo unas cervecitas para la fiesta, ¡qué no falte de ná! como decimos por aquí.

Un abrazo.

Ant




> Nota: ¡Por supuesto! Me refiero a tí, a Erasmo (ustedes ocupan los primeros lugares ) y en mucho menor medida a Hugh y Patrick.


 
Coño, me descuido un momento y paso al final de la lista. ¡Tendré que estar más atento!


----------



## Tampiqueña

*¡Hola Ant! *

En este momento les digo a Hugh, Patrick y George que agarren sus cosas y se encaminen a sus casitas (ya saludaron y ya comieron). ¡Faltaba más! . 

¡Gracias por venir a felicitarme! Y gracias por ayudarme tantas veces que he perdido la cuenta, nunca lo voy a olvidar. Gracias también por romperte la cabeza conmigo con los trabalenguas que me tocan de cuando en cuando y con los textos que son sencillos pero que ya no puedo descifrar por cansancio. 

Y por todo lo antes mencionado, tu lugar es intransferible y a perpetuidad . 

¡Abrazos y besos! 

¿Cojonuda?  Ni hablar, duda aclarada


----------



## Antpax

Hola otra vez Tampi:

Creo que te debo una explicación



> "Cojonuda"




A veces me olvido que las expresiones coloquiales varían según las zonas, sobre todo las que pueden tener algo de "genital".  "Cojonudo" es algo bueno, lo dicen hasta los de la RAE, aunque sí que es una palabra algo vulgar (es que uno es de barrio popular )

Otro abrazo.

Ant


----------



## Tampiqueña

Antpax said:


> Hola otra vez Tampi:
> 
> Creo que te debo una explicación
> 
> 
> 
> A veces me olvido que las expresiones coloquiales varían según las zonas, sobre todo las que pueden tener algo de "genital".  "Cojonudo" es algo bueno, lo dicen hasta los de la RAE, aunque sí que es una palabra algo vulgar (es que uno es de barrio popular )
> 
> Otro abrazo.
> 
> Ant


 
¡Me gusta! Pero es la primera vez en mi vida que me dicen así  (mi colonia no es muy fina tampoco ).

¡Besos!


----------



## romarsan

BEATRIZ PRECIOSA 

 ¡Que tarde llego! 

Luego te quejas y tienes el hilo con lo mejorcito del sector masculino 

Cuenta conmigo para tu fiesta guapa

Llevaré pasteles y voy dispuesta a ayudarte si se te amontonan los hombres (por una amiga lo que haga falta )

Sigue ahí, por favor, que te seguiré dando la "matraca" con PMs nocturnos

Besazo
Ro​


----------



## Tampiqueña

_* ¡Muchas gracias Ro! *_

Nunca más escucharás una queja de mi parte, estoy en las nubes .
Tu espíritu de sacrificio es admirable, por supuesto que podemos compartir a "los cuates" (para eso son las amigas ), y no creo que tan amables caballeros opongan resistencia .

Tus PM son bienvenidos a toda hora, con tal de platicar con ustedes estoy agarrando el horario de los veladores (ya son las 4:00 a.m. y me caigo de sueño). Pero vale la pena, las criaturas nocturnas nos divertimos mucho.

Brindaremos con el vino, la cerveza, comeremos las botanas y con singular entusiasmo le entraremos a los pasteles rodeadas de flores. Y lo mejor de todo será la compañía de los amigos.

Total, el coma diabético bien valdrá la pena .

¡Miles de abrazos querida Ro!


----------



## Aserolf

*¡¡MUCHAS FELICIDADES BETY!!*
**
*Un placer coincidir contigo y que participes en mis posts.*
*Siempre tan amable y servicial es imposible olvidar tu nick y el hermoso estado que te vio nacer.* 
*Aqui te dejo un pequeño "poema".  (Una de mis canciones y películas favoritas)*

*Hasta el rato y*
*¡¡¡¡FELIZ DIA DEL AMOR Y LA AMISTAD!!!!*​


----------



## Cubanboy

*Hola. Tampi. Muchas felicidades por 3000+ posts y por el día del amor. Es un placer verte a diario y compartir tu alegría e inteligencia con nosotros. Sigue con nosotros.
Mucha suerte, muchos besos y muchas flores para ti.
Saludos.
CB.
*


----------



## Tampiqueña

Aserolf said:


> *¡¡MUCHAS FELICIDADES BETY!!*​
> 
> **
> *Un placer coincidir contigo y que participes en mis posts.*
> *Siempre tan amable y servicial es imposible olvidar tu nick y el hermoso estado que te vio nacer.*
> *Aqui te dejo un pequeño "poema".  (Una de mis canciones y películas favoritas)*​
> *Hasta el rato y*​
> *¡¡¡¡FELIZ DIA DEL AMOR Y LA AMISTAD!!!!*​


 
*¡Muchas gracias Araceli! *

Me fascinó el "poema". Y reitero lo dicho, me encanta participar en tus threads y encontrarte ayudando en los foros querida paisana. 

¡Qué pases un hermoso día del Amor y la Amistad! Estoy segura que siendo tan linda y amable tendrás que espantarte a los hombres con un matamoscas .

Te mando un abrazote,
Beatriz


----------



## Tampiqueña

Cubanboy said:


> *Hola. Tampi. Muchas felicidades por 3000+ posts y por el día del amor. Es un placer verte a diario y compartir tu alegría e inteligencia con nosotros. Sigue con nosotros.*
> *Mucha suerte, muchos besos y muchas flores para ti.*
> *Saludos.*
> *CB.*


 
 _*¡Hola Cubanboy!*_ 

Muchas gracias por tan bonitas palabras, viniendo de uno de mis foreros favoritos son un cumplido muy especial.

La suerte, flores y besos los recibo con mucho gusto .

¡Un abrazo enorme con todo mi cariño! ¡Gracias querido amigo!

Beatriz/Bety/Tampi (esa mera soy yo)


----------



## silvia fernanda

*Hola Beatriz *

*muchas felicidades por *

*tus primeros 3000!!!!!!!!!*

*♪♪♪♪♪Un beso grande♪♪♪♪♪*

*Silvia*​


----------



## Tampiqueña

_*¡Muchas gracias Silvia! *_

Por aquí seguiré dando lata y como siempre me pondré muy contenta cuando nos encontremos. 

Tener la oportunidad de llegar a ser tu amiga ha sido una de las mejores cosas que me ha pasado desde que entré al foro.

Cuando se te ofrezca, ya sabes, "nomás" me echas un grito y listo (no siempre podré sacarte de apuros pero ten por seguro que haré mi mejor esfuerzo).

¡Te mando un abrazote desde Tampico!


----------



## Jaén

*Rosas rojas para ti!!*​ 
Después de 
*Félix, Erasmo, Ant, Cubanboy*....................... *George, Hugh, y Patrick*, yo! ​ 
Pero quién me manda a ser tan desmemoriado! Rana de morondanga!! ​ 
3,000 veces felicidades por tus 3,000 oportunidades que nos brindas de aprender con tus consultas (la próxima vez, a ver si haces preguntas más facilitas!! ), pero sobre todo, por tu amistad y compañía en las largas madrugadas de trabajo!​ 
Besos!​ 
La *rana que a veces también es galán *​


----------



## Tampiqueña

_*¡Hola ranita con Alzheimer!*_

Gracias por tu felicitación y por tu amistad Alberto. Yo también te tengo un regalito para ayudarte con tu problema de memoria . 

¡Besos! 

Nota: No te preocupes, cuando tenga preguntas dificilitas acudiré primero con Félix, Ant, Erasmo, Cubanboy.....


----------



## Priss

La bella Tampi llegó a los 3000!!!!! y 3.000 bien puestos, caracterizados por la amabilidad, la sencillez, inteligencia y buen humor..  
Me da un gusto poderte felicitar amiga! Y que mal que vine un poco tarde a la fiesta.... 
Igual te traje a un amiguito que espero te guste:
http://moonbeammcqueen.files.wordpress.com/2007/08/teacup-pup.jpg

Abrazos desde cuenca!


----------



## Tampiqueña

Priss said:


> La bella Tampi llegó a los 3000!!!!! y 3.000 bien puestos, caracterizados por la amabilidad, la sencillez, inteligencia y buen humor..
> Me da un gusto poderte felicitar amiga! Y que mal que vine un poco tarde a la fiesta....
> Igual te traje a un amiguito que espero te guste:
> http://moonbeammcqueen.files.wordpress.com/2007/08/teacup-pup.jpg
> 
> Abrazos desde cuenca!


 
*¡Hola niña bonita! *

Gracias por decirme cosas tan lindas  y por tu precioso regalo, soy "perrófila" de corazón (y también "gatófila"). 
Siempre sonrío cuando te encuentro en el foro, tienes el don de hacer sentir bien a todos los que pasamos por tu camino. Eres un encanto.

¡Te mando un abrazote con muchísimo cariño Priss!


----------



## anthodocheio

¡Hola Bety amiga!​ 
No sé qué pasa, tardé dos días lo máximo y el hilo ya es tan largo que te escribo sin haberlo leído.. 
Pero en vez de tardar más, aquí estoy...​ 
*¡Felicidades!*​


----------



## Tampiqueña

anthodocheio said:


> ¡Hola Bety amiga!​
> 
> No sé qué pasa, tardé dos días lo máximo y el hilo ya es tan largo que te escribo sin haberlo leído..
> Pero en vez de tardar más, aquí estoy...​
> 
> *¡Felicidades!*​


 
_*¡Muchas gracias Cristy!*_

Puedes tardar todo el tiempo que necesites querida amiga, me siento feliz de que hayas venido a felicitarme. Además, tu mensaje es muy bonito, tan colorido como tus flores .

Gracias por hacerme sentir especial . 

¡Te mando un abrazo grandote!


----------



## Cristina Moreno

Queridísima Beatriz, 

MUCHAS FELICIDADES POR ESOS 3000 POSTS, pero lo que quiero decirte es que es un gran placer y honor haber conocido a una mujer tan amable, inteligente y cariñosa como tú... ¡de veras! Eres una de las personas díficiles de hallar, llena de amabilidad y radiante, que le es imposible a cualquira no amarte.

Un fuerte abrazo y miles de besos.
Cristina


----------



## Tampiqueña

Cristina Moreno said:


> Queridísima Beatriz,
> 
> MUCHAS FELICIDADES POR ESOS 3000 POSTS, pero lo que quiero decirte es que es un gran placer y honor haber conocido a una mujer tan amable, inteligente y cariñosa como tú... ¡de veras! Eres una de las personas díficiles de hallar, llena de amabilidad y radiante, que le es imposible a cualquira no amarte.
> 
> Un fuerte abrazo y miles de besos.
> Cristina


 
Cristy, me gustaría poder explicarte lo mucho que me conmovieron tus palabras, tan hermosas y especiales como tú. Son un regalo que no merezco, pero me da una gran alegría saber que cuento con tu cariño porque eres una niña maravillosa.

¡Te mando un abrazo enorme y también miles de besos! Te quiero mucho .

Beatriz


----------



## Eugin

¡Querida tocayita de segundo nombre!!! 
Pensé que ya había pasado por aquí, pero no fue así... mil perdones... 

Para compensártelo, traje a "my boy", que me sorprendió que no me lo hayan arrebatado antes... parece que a las otras ladies les gusta más "añejados" ... 
¡Felicitaciones por tan buena calidad en tus posts y por tanta amistad vertida en ellos! Lamento perderme muchos de tus últimos posts... tendré que hacerme más tiempo para pasar por aquí...   ¡Gracias por toda tu ayuda y por ser quien eres, como lo dice tu nombre, una GENIA!! 

Un abrazo con mucho cariño!!


----------



## Tampiqueña

_*¡Muchas gracias Tocayita! *_

_*¡Qué bueno que te dejas ver! Nos tienes muy abandonados y este lugar no es lo mismo sin tí .*_

_*Pero entiendo, por lo que puedo ver tu *__*novio*__* no te suelta ni un momento . Procura darte tus escapaditas y visitar a los amigos que te extrañamos terriblemente.*_

_*¡Te mando un *__*abrazote*__* tocaya favorita! *_

_*Beatriz Eugenia *_


----------



## frida-nc

Vaya dormilonada la mía, preciosa Beatriz, pero recibe mis abrazos con tu alma compasiva, y sigamos siendo companeras alegres.
Un beso.


----------



## Tampiqueña

Queridísima Frida:

Nuestra amistad es firme como una roca, una pequeña distracción jamás la pondrá en peligro .
Bien dicen que nunca es tarde cuando la dicha es buena.

Yo también te mando muchos abrazos con todo mi cariño,
Beatriz

P.D. Todavía estoy asombrada con El Mosquito, no puedo creer que hayan inventado algo que ahuyente a los pandilleros juveniles  ¡Qué ingeniosa es la gente!


----------



## Moritzchen

Cómo? Yo no estuve por acá? Si Tampi, ... Tampi es mi amiga y la adoro! Bueno, no importa, ya llegué y te mando un beso y un abrazo!


----------



## Tampiqueña

Moritzchen said:


> Cómo? Yo no estuve por acá? Si Tampi, ... Tampi es mi amiga y la adoro! Bueno, no importa, ya llegué y te mando un beso y un abrazo!


 
¡Hola Moritz! 

Estaba muy triste pensando que te habías olvidado de mí... pero ahora estoy contenta otra vez .

¡Un beso y un abrazo con muchísimo cariño!

P.D. Yo también te adoro amigo del alma


----------



## loladamore

HOOOOOOOOOOOOLA Tampi:​ 
No puedo creer que no me había fjado en este hilo. ​ 
Perdóname amiguita y acepta, por favor, mis felicidades con serenata y como veo que te han traido muchos bombones, 
ahí te van unos ejemplares muy interesantes.​ 
¡Muchas belated felicidades!​


----------



## Tampiqueña

loladamore said:


> HOOOOOOOOOOOOLA Tampi:​
> 
> No puedo creer que no me había fjado en este hilo. ​
> Perdóname amiguita y acepta, por favor, mis felicidades con serenata y como veo que te han traido muchos bombones,
> ahí te van unos ejemplares muy interesantes.​
> 
> ¡Muchas belated felicidades!​


 
_*¡Gracias Lolis!*_ 

Siempre eres bienvenida, no importa la hora en que llegues . Tus amigos son realmente interesantes (no sabía que conocías a "los Bukis" , con suerte y nos cantan alguna cancioncita ).

Un abrazote querida amiguita


----------



## RIU

Hola Bea, 

Llego a las quinientas pero en fin... muchas felicidades.

Un abrazo.

RIU


----------



## Tampiqueña

RIU said:


> Hola Bea,
> 
> Llego a las quinientas pero en fin... muchas felicidades.
> 
> Un abrazo.
> 
> RIU


 
*¡Hola RIU!*

¡Qué sorpresa tan bonita! 
Muchas gracias por la felicitación y especialmente por tu espléndida ayuda en el foro, siempre aportando respuestas inteligentes y amables (que me han sacado de apuros en más de una ocasión y no olvido que también me has ayudado varias veces en el foro de terminología especializada ). 

¡Un abrazote querido RIU!
Beatriz


----------



## krolaina

¿A que nadie te había felicitado en los 3444 post?

Gracias a las charlas privadas he observado tu número de post y he dicho..."cómo es posible que nadie haya abierto un hilo a Super Tampi"?. Y me he venido al congrats a buscar... Efectivamente... mira que me paso habitualmente por aquí! y no lo había visto!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

PERDONAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA

(Prometo hacer una gran tarta para los próximos...a la que por supuesto no está invitada la Hormiga...mira qué bien, me vengo por aquí!  )

Enhorabuena Bea, siento en el alma que se me haya pasado tu hilo, ahora ya sabes dónde puedes mandarme...a volar, por ejemplo.

Un besazo enorme.

(Voy a flagelarme un rato)


----------



## Tampiqueña

¡Muchas gracias Krol! 

Me parece un detalle muy lindo que me felicites, lo de menos es el número que lleve el marcador .

Sería incapaz de mandarte a volar o a freír espárragos (y ni mencionar otras actividades más pintorescas que se sabe la Hormiguita ).

Siempre me has parecido genial y ahora también sé que eres muy simpática .

¡Un abrazo enorme!
Bea(triz)

P.D. Ahora me voy a dormir, acá son las 3:00 a.m. (como la plática estaba muy interesante se me pasó el tiempo sin sentir )


----------



## Antpax

Tampiqueña said:


> ¡Muchas gracias Krol!
> 
> Me parece un detalle muy lindo que me felicites, lo de menos es el número que lleve el marcador .
> 
> Sería incapaz de mandarte a volar o a freír espárragos (y ni mencionar otras actividades más pintorescas que se sabe la Hormiguita ).
> 
> Siempre me has parecido genial y ahora también sé que eres muy simpática .
> 
> ¡Un abrazo enorme!
> Bea(triz)
> 
> P.D. Ahora me voy a dormir, acá son las 3:00 a.m. (como la plática estaba muy interesante se me pasó el tiempo sin sentir )


 
Y fíjate, me quedo sin tarta. 

Buenas noches, cielo, que descanses.


----------



## Tampiqueña

Antpax said:


> Y fíjate, me quedo sin tarta.
> 
> Buenas noches, cielo, que descanses.


 
No Ant, eso ¡Jamás! Para tí siempre habrá una rebanada gigante .

Un abrazote ,
Beatriz


----------



## SDLX Master

Es justo y necesario que me haga presente en este hilo de felicitación, porque me consta y soy fiel testigo que 
*¡¡¡¡ERES LO MÁXIMO BEATRIZ!!!!*
Felicitaciones por los 3k y que vengan muchos más. 
  Un besote. ​


----------



## Tampiqueña

SDLX Master said:


> Es justo y necesario que me haga presente en este hilo de felicitación, porque me consta y soy fiel testigo que
> 
> *¡¡¡¡ERES LO MÁXIMO BEATRIZ!!!!*
> Felicitaciones por los 3k y que vengan muchos más.
> 
> Un besote. ​


 
_*¡Hola Roger! ¡Qué milagro!*_ 

Muchas gracias por tus lindas palabras y por pasar por aquí a felicitarme.
Tú siempre tan galante .

Un abrazo,
Beatriz


----------



## Moritzchen

Qué haces despierta a esta hora? Eh?


----------



## Tampiqueña

Moritzchen said:


> Qué haces despierta a esta hora? Eh?


 
Es que sólo a esta hora puedo ver a los amigos , como el mundo no va a acoplar su horario al mío, ya le agarré cariño a las madrugadas .

Vale la pena, así puedo platicar contigo  y leer tus comentarios en los hilos.

Un beso no tan casto 

Yo mera


----------



## Moritzchen

Tampiqueña said:


> Un beso no tan casto


ATREVIDA!!!


----------



## Tampiqueña

Moritzchen said:


> ATREVIDA!!!


 
 Jajajajaja


----------



## Tezzaluna

Beatriz, guapa,

¿En qué momento llegaste a los 3000?  I was the one asleep, I suppose, to not have noticed.

Thank you for the 3000 times you have come to the rescue of us foreros.

Y gracias por tu bella amistad.

Isa


----------



## Tampiqueña

Tezzaluna said:


> Beatriz, guapa,
> 
> ¿En qué momento llegaste a los 3000? I was the one asleep, I suppose, to not have noticed.
> 
> Thank you for the 3000 times you have come to the rescue of us foreros.
> 
> Y gracias por tu bella amistad.
> 
> Isa


 
Gracias bellísima (para mayores detalles consultar tu thread de felicitaciones ). 

Con un inmenso cariño,
Beatriz


----------

